# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Hair loss

## Follicly challenged

Im a 35 year old female, healthy, labs normal. Started seeing hair thinning, loss with combing and showering. Used rogaine for less than a month in december then stopped. Now hair looks thinner than ever. Loss is diffuse but is very apparent at front and then back of scalp. Difficult to cover up. Will this hair grow back even without rogaine if it was there to begin with? Any suggestions, remedies would be helpful.

----------


## saniaa83

Along with Propecia, Rogaine is one of only two drugs approved by the FDA for treating hair loss.

Minoxidil, (Rogaine’s active ingredient), was originally created as a drug for treating hypertension (high blood pressure). It was then discovered that one of its side affects was growing hair. Minoxidil was then tested for use as a topical application for regrowing hair. The results were sufficiently impressive that the FDA approved it as a treatment for hair loss.

----------


## angelina22

Drink water lot, do regular hot oil massage clean your hair at least once in a week this all would help to grow your hair to some extend.

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

Hair loss is a common problem in both men as well Women, hair getting more thinner day by day, there are many reasons for hair loss, you can go for a specific problem, every individual is facing these problem but due to different reasons, first find out the main cause for your problem and then find cure for that problem, you can use best oil product to your hair that will not give any side effects, sometimes we done lots of mistakes from our side and that will cause to these type of problem, don't ever dare to try different hair color, shampoo, oil and hair conditioner in your hair, water is also responsible for hair loss, washing hair with hard water will cause to hair loss, by proper care and natural tips can stop your hair fall, it will not resposible to grow hair.

----------


## claire

What kind of hot oil are you guys talking about?

----------


## Luca

> What kind of hot oil are you guys talking about?


 Hair care should be two way strategy; first is to prevent further hair fall and second is to maintain or grow your current hair. One of the easiest ways to prevent excessive hair fall is oil massage. Oil massage helps in increasing the blood flow in the scalp, which in turn stimulates hair growth. Apply a mixture of coconut oil, almond oil and two teaspoons of lemon juice. Leave it overnight and wash normally. Regular usage will help to reduce hair fall thus decreasing the chances of aggravating the baldness. There are various remedies that help you improve your hair like add two teaspoons of honey in two tablespoons of olive oil. Mix them very well. Now add a teaspoon of cinnamon powder and mix well with the honey and olive oil mixture. Apply this on the affected areas of your scalp, leave it for 15 minutes and wash it off. Repeat twice a week for 3 to 4 months to see effective results. Alternatively, you can also do massage with lukewarm basic oils like coconut oil, almond oil, amla oil to stimulate your hair follicles. This also help in improving blood circulation on your scalp as well as relieve your from stress and strain.

----------


## dimpy3157

use Shikakai as shampoo, don't use shampoo every day, use herbal oil for hair massage. you can use olive oil for hair growth

----------


## Rahul dhruv

you can use curd with egg. put this mixture in your scalp and wrap warm towel around your head.
this may help you.

----------


## Clinicspots

Hello Follicly challenged, Its very sad to read that you are facing hair loss problem. My advice would be consult a good hair doctor who can guide you on your situation. As a medical consultant my advice would be don't take a quick decision. Clinicspots- solution for problems.

----------


## Gargi

Believe it or not, most of the times, the root cause for hair loss is stress and tension. Meditation can help in reducing that and restore hormonal balance. Eating a balanced, healthy diet is important for a lot of reasons. Healthy foods can really benefit your hair. If you're losing hair, one of the best ways that has been extremely effective in controlling and preventing hair fall is the intake of the right vitamins. Good nutrition, especially adequate levels of iron and vitamin B, is helpful. Good hair hygiene with regular shampooing is a basic step but is probably of little benefit.  Jojoba and castor oils are known for their strong hair growth effects. Mixing the two will not expedite the growth process very much, but the jojoba oil will make the castor oil lighter and easier to lather into your scalp. You can also use either alone in your hair and you should see hair growth.

----------


## eugenix

Yes you can regrow your hair. Use natural home remedies to regrow your hair. May be some home remedies are available at your home which you can use to prevent hair fall.

Use coconut oil to massage your scalp or head daily for 10-15 minute. Stay hydrate, drink 10 glass water regularly.
Avoid physical and emotional stress because stress plays an important role in hair loss.
do exercise and yoga.

----------


## Ken Anderson, MD, FISHRS, ABHRS

In case coconut oil and yoga didn't regrow your hair, there are some other solutions for thinning hair in a 35 year old female that could be considered.  Hair loss in females is very different from hair loss in males, and often a work up to find a cause is indicated.  Sometimes things as simple as mild anemia or hypothyroidism, which are relatively common in 35 year old females, which can be corrected by taking a pill, can be the source of hair loss in women.  There are several blood tests that can be done to look for these as well as more unusual causes of hair loss in a woman your age.

If we assume that your hair loss is not due to a correctable metabolic condition like anemia, and that it's idiopathic in nature (eg: nobody really knows what is causing your hair loss) then there are some treatments that may be of help to you to both slow down the progression of your hair loss, and in some cases appear to reverse the hair loss.  These include low level laser therapy (LLLT), platelet-rich plasma (PRP) treatments, and microneedling with fetal growth serums.  These are not surgical procedures and leave no scar, and do not use up a limited resource (eg: your donor hair).  We have had some real successes with growing hair back using these non-surgical methods.  A consultation with a physician who has dedicated his practice to the field of hair restoration surgery is indicated, as these treatment options are not for everyone, and a physician's visit a good idea to assess your candidacy.

I hope this information is helpful to you.

----------


## nicholson226

If you really having trouble with your hair and you are able to receive the treatment from Kerala, then I suggest you Nicholson Homeopathy, the best best hair loss treatment providers in Kerala. I assure you that you will get the best solution for your hair problems.

----------


## JoeZu

They will, but it's better to enrich them with the needed vitamins, proteins, fats and oils. Also, talk with your hairdresser maybe she has something for you (professional shampoos, conditioners, and hair masks). By the way, what hairbrush do you use? It may seem not very important but it makes a difference for our hair and scalp. I know this cause I also began to lost hair 2 years ago due to stress. And from that time I have a habit to use a wooden hairbrush (to massage my scalp and spread the natural oil(sebum) over the length), the coconut, olive, burdock, avocado oils(I just massage them into my scalp to make them stronger), and heat protection (not only while using the flat iron but as a protection during hot weather).

----------


## VeronicaGibbs

In this, age hair loss is really awful. And for any women, this is really a demoralizing sign. After reading your post I assume you are in an initial stage of hair loss problem. I strongly recommend you to first you should consult with a dermatologist. He will help you in a proper manner. And one mistake is common in every hair loss case is taking medicine or remedies without knowing the reasons for it. And in a general way if you ask for a remedy then I would like to recommend you Amplixin hair support system. They have many products in their line so you can pick the best one on the base of what problem you are facing.

----------


## AnniePage

I am a 46 year old woman. Started experiencing hair loss in my early 40's. I neglected to take it seriously the first year and didn't really do a darn thing about it. Boy, I wish I had. My hair loss just progressed into my second year and I finally started doing something about it. I changed my diet, added biotin and vitamins, drank more water, ate more protein, tried virtually every product available on the market prescription and OTC. I think everybody's body chemistry and hair varies, so results differ from person to person even if they are using the same product/regimen. Well, after my 3rd year of hair loss, I finally found what worked. I kept up with the healthy diet and found the My Secret Correctives DHT Blocker shampoo. It worked!!!! I am now using it 2 times a week, and have collected my hair loss along the way to properly evaluate my hair fall. Well, I am now down to losing about 75 hairs per day, vs the hundreds if not thousands I was losing before (at times it would come out in what felt like chunks) which from what I understand is on par with the normal average. YAY!!!! Once, I found out how to stop the loss, I started working on regrowth. I think you have to stop the loss as much as possible before you can tackle regrowth. I found the OMM Collection for REGROWTH & THICKENING. I have been using it for about 5 months now, I officially have new growth, yes it is a little thin as far as the strands themselves, but every month, those thin hairs get longer and thicker. I hope that this post gives all the ladies some hope out there, and inspiration to NOT give up on this fight. If I had given up when the dozens of products and treatments I tried didn't work--while they worked for many other people, I would have never gotten this far. Remember, we are not defined by our hair. We are beautiful regardless.

----------


## MarioMora

in general, the hair is renewed and falls out more from time to time, but if they began to fall out, then this is a signal of some serious violations. Try rosemary oil and mint as a preventive measure

----------


## Closingfields

Sad to see our fellow females are suffering from hairloss. Start with home remedies if there isn't any noticeable change, then work your way to Rogaine/minoxidil I guess the last step would be AAPE for hair.

----------


## Dragokarl

Drink water lot, do regular hot oil massage clean your hair at least once in a week this all would help to grow your hair to some extend.[URL="[url=: http://www.healthline.com/health/depression/expressive-therapy#Overview1]Expressive Therapy For Depression [=/url]"]Expressive Therapy For Depression [=/url]

----------


## drjathin

Best Vein and Varicose Treatment Center in Mumbai. Operated by Dr. Jathin. Best varicose vein specialist in mumbai. We use advanced technology like Vascular Veins Spider Veins Removal Diode Laser Machine which helps patients to have a very smooth surgery. We have treated patients with varied degree of varicose veins with the same amount of utmost care. We have very highly qualified experts who provide highest quality treatment using advanced technology, which helps patients to recover faster.For more info visit our official website https://drjathinsveincenter.com/

----------


## bella9525

hi. I'm almost 26 and have the same problem. my friends told me to do hair mesotherapy but I've heard it hurts A LOT! so, any other suggestions?

----------


## paulnelson

Do any lazy men out there ever go to one of those Boston laser hair removal places to get rid of their beard just because they got too lazy to shave every day? People at work think I'm nuts for thinking some guys do this but I think they have. Now I need proof. Also, kind of want to do it when I hit the prize...

----------


## Thanie

I started losing my hair when I had my hair bleached. I didn't take it seriously at first, then it wouldn't stop being cut every time I washed it. I wore a  to hide some part of my head, eventually I cut it off.

----------

